# where is the most comfortable place to sit on train?



## PBS (Jun 23, 2010)

I have not been on a train since I was 5 years old. I am going on a trip next month and was wondering are there any seats / area to sit that are more comfortable than another place? Also, what does it mean when you go to reserve a ticket and it says "lower deck" seat? I have no idea. ( are there 2 levels on a train??) Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 23, 2010)

The most comfortable seat is the one all the way up front in the locomotive. 

Yes, some of Amtrak's trains are Superliners, and they do indeed have two levels. However, only the upper levels connect between the cars.

A reserved seat is not an assigned seat. You are free to pick any seat you want on the lower level of any car. Being "reserved" only means that somewhere, there will be at least one empty seat for you to use.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

On trains with two levels, I believe that the lower level is reserved for disabled folk only.

The quietest seats tend to be at a quarter or three quarters way within each coach, the stairs up or down are in the middle area, and the connecting doors are at each end.. they open and close each time anyone passes from coach to coach.

On some busy trains, you get a seat allocated to you before you board, on others you can choose from any that are vacant when you board.

All Amtrak long distance trains have plenty of leg room and huge comfy seats to sit in.

Bon Voyage,

Eddie


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 23, 2010)

The most comfortable place to sit on a train is - inside! :lol: (Sorry, I couldn't resist!  )

On a single level train, I prefer to sit towards the middle of the car. (That is farthest away from the trucks (wheels).) On a Superliner, I prefer to sit ahead of the stairs (because the light is on all night) but not too near the end door.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 23, 2010)

The most comfortable seat is the Engineer's if you ask me, lol.


----------



## chertling (Jun 23, 2010)

On Superliners, I prefer the upper level, just behind the stairs. You miss out on getting a tray table, but the extra 2-3 inches of legroom makes it just the right amount of space for me to stretch out fully. I am 6'3" and in the regular Superliner seats, I can't utilize the foot rest and calf rest at the same time. It may be a little brighter/noisier than other places in the car, but it is the only seat that I can FULLY stretch out in. If you bring earplugs and a hat to shade your eyes when sleeping, it works out well.

As for the lower level, Caravanman is on the right track... Generally, those with disabilities are given priority for lower level seats, but there is nothing preventing a non-disabled individual from reserving a lower level seat. Case in point, on my trip last week the upper level seats were all sold out, so I ended up on the lower level on the SWC from CHI to KCY.

Edit: Added comments on Lower Level seating


----------



## railiner (Jun 23, 2010)

The center of any car delivers the best ride, usually. On a Superliner the lower level is even better for a smooth ride. And the lower level doesn't pass through to other cars, so there is a lot less 'traffic'. On the other hand, you will hear more track noise there.


----------



## PBS (Jun 24, 2010)

thank you for all the replies. I appreciate all the suggestions.


----------



## PBS (Jun 24, 2010)

chertling said:


> On Superliners, I prefer the upper level, just behind the stairs. You miss out on getting a tray table, but the extra 2-3 inches of legroom makes it just the right amount of space for me to stretch out fully. I am 6'3" and in the regular Superliner seats, I can't utilize the foot rest and calf rest at the same time. It may be a little brighter/noisier than other places in the car, but it is the only seat that I can FULLY stretch out in. If you bring earplugs and a hat to shade your eyes when sleeping, it works out well.
> As for the lower level, Caravanman is on the right track... Generally, those with disabilities are given priority for lower level seats, but there is nothing preventing a non-disabled individual from reserving a lower level seat. Case in point, on my trip last week the upper level seats were all sold out, so I ended up on the lower level on the SWC from CHI to KCY.
> 
> Edit: Added comments on Lower Level seating


you must really love the train! I am really looking forward to my trip.


----------



## PBS (Jun 24, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> The most comfortable seat is the Engineer's if you ask me, lol.


okay, I will take the engineer's seat! ( HA HA) How many Engineers are on the train?


----------



## Trainut (Jun 24, 2010)

Unless it has changed, anyone can reserve seat(s) in the lower level. When I started riding Amtrak I would sit down stairs, about the second time the conductor asked for tickets and noticed my ticket was for up stairs, he let me sit there as it was not crowded. He then said if you want to be guaranteed a seat down stairs just tell the agent, or hit the circle that says Lower Level Coach Seat.

The only thing is all the lower level seats might be sold out.


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> The most comfortable seat is the one all the way up front in the locomotive.





ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> The most comfortable seat is the Engineer's if you ask me, lol.





PBS said:


> okay, I will take the engineer's seat! ( HA HA) How many Engineers are on the train?


Great minds all think alike.


----------



## railiner (Jun 25, 2010)

Tony said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > The most comfortable seat is the one all the way up front in the locomotive.
> ...


Actually, the Engineer's seat is not the most comfortable one on the train.

However it is the correct answer to the question: "What is the BEST seat on the train."


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah I hear constant complaints over the scanner about the seats not having padding, backs that are about to break off, or missing armrests.

Still it is also the "coolest" seat on a train.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 25, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Still it is also the "coolest" seat on a train.


Only if the door between the cab and the engine is closed; and assuming that the AC is working during the summer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## railiner (Jun 25, 2010)

And if the question was: "What was the most comfortable seat on any train?", the answer would have to be the 1950's era Heywood-Wakefield 'Sleepy Hollow' rotating, reclining parlor car seat with adjustable winged headrest. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd say the Bedroom on Hickory Creek in North-by-Northwest with Eva-Marie Saint might be in the running for the most comfortable seat!


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 25, 2010)

I would say my favorite seat is one of the swivel chairs in the Pacific Parlor Car on the Coast Starlight!  Free coffee, juice, water & great views There's even a bar too!


----------



## railiner (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay. Those have their points.

My favorite? The 'railfans seat' on the old United Aircraft TurboTrains. Not only did you have a vista-dome like view, but you also could look right over the engineer's shoulder as he operated the train.

They ran between NYC and Boston, WAS and Parkersburg, WV., and Montreal and Toronto.


----------



## SC (Dec 6, 2010)

railiner said:


> And if the question was: "What was the most comfortable seat on any train?", the answer would have to be the 1950's era Heywood-Wakefield 'Sleepy Hollow' rotating, reclining parlor car seat with adjustable winged headrest. In my opinion, of course.


That was not the bedroom on the Hickory Creek...but if you want to ride the Hickory Creek visit www.luxuryrailvacation.com or call 215 436 9096.


----------

